# Gesshin Ginga 180 stainless vs. Konosuke HD 180



## crizq0 (Feb 29, 2012)

I'm looking for a petty for all around tasks in the kitchen for breaking down meats, fish, and small herbs/veggies. I don't see the konosuke 180 on the website but if by chance you are able to get them, which of the two would be a better choice between the konosuke and gesshin?

Or if there's a better petty that you recommend at around ~$200


----------



## Deckhand (Feb 29, 2012)

Carter 6.3 stainless funayuki $226.80 when he has them. I love the profile. The ones you listed are both nice. Sure others will have good advice.


----------



## heirkb (Feb 29, 2012)

I'm pretty sure it's going to cost more than that next time Carter puts one up. His prices have had what seems to be yet another recent jump. I might be wrong, though.


----------



## Deckhand (Feb 29, 2012)

heirkb said:


> I'm pretty sure it's going to cost more than that next time Carter puts one up. His prices have had what seems to be yet another recent jump. I might be wrong, though.


Most were considerably higher than that and out of his range, but Carter had that listed as price for that model. Wouldn't hurt to shoot an email on his site.


----------



## slowtyper (Feb 29, 2012)

I asked Jon about this in PM and he recently replied with this:


> the Gesshin ginga is almost identical profile and geometry wise to the HD. The main difference is the steel. The HD takes a slightly better edge off the stones and sharpens a tiny bit easier. The gesshin ginga holds its edge a tiny bit longer and has a bit better toughness.


----------



## crizq0 (Feb 29, 2012)

Thanks for the great responses guys. I'm more likely to get the gesshin. I don't like to wait for a knife to be back in stock. I'll definitely keep that carter on a list of future knives.

Thanks again.


----------

